# Car garage for fixing flat tire on rental



## Gil80 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi mates 

We got ourselves a flat tire on a rented car and when we called to the rental company regarding the flat tire, they said we have to fix it ourselves.

Now, I've changed the tire but where can I find a place to fix the flat one in Sydney?

My post code is 2022 Bondi Junction. Can anyone recommend on a reliable and cheap place to fix it?

Thanks


----------

